# Got Rejected from McDonalds



## Droidsteel

So.... yeh  Still not even managed to get an interview anywhere yet. If Mcdonalds don't even want to see me that what's the point of applying anywhere else...

Should I just kill myself now or are some people employed who have had equally humiliating rejections?


----------



## BadGirl

You're too good for them.


----------



## HitGirl

Don't listen to people who say Mcdonalds is some low end job, those people are just snobs. I see this type of thing a lot, especially from people who apply at places like walmart.

Just keep applying and you'll get lucky somewhere. If I could get hired, then anyone can.


----------



## Zeeshan

Try KFC


----------



## cmed

I've had over 20 jobs in my life, and been rejected by even more. I've been rejected by places like KFC and grocery stores. Pretty much any kind of job you can imagine. Now I don't even need a job. I'm self-employed. Even before then, I was able to find a decent enough job to work at 40 hours a week and make a comfortable, independent living. It took *a long time* and hearing a lot of no's before I heard that last yes though.

Hang in there and keep trying. Just because one job doesn't want you it doesn't mean none will.


----------



## lostfromreality731

The fact you didn't get an interview means they haven't even given you a real chance. that's what I hate about CV/resumes, its just like comparing notes. the interview is where they really get to know your skills and if your worth employing, but the paperwork just means they don't THINK you're right for the job. So don't let it get you down, they don't even know how qualified you are.


----------



## Droidsteel

^ Thanks for the replies all. That was some pretty efficient posting 

I should probably be counting my blessing to be honest, I really hated the idea of working there. It's just a bit disheartening when you're handed another rejection to add to the ever growing pile.


----------



## The Phantom Pain

To be honest though, when looking for a job you'll be rejected _way more_ than you have a real shot at the job via an interview, and that's even people with solid resumes, so you have to just get used to that part.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

I don't think this should be taken as the ultimate insult. It's just selective as hell _everywhere_


----------



## The Phantom Pain

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I don't think this should be taken as the ultimate insult. It's just selective as hell _everywhere_


Yep, and as someone else mentioned, another job people consider the "ultimate insult" to be rejected from, Walmart, happens to be_ picky as hell_ when it comes considering people.

I have no clue where people get the idea that these places will "hire anyone", because in most cases, they don't and they're even worst because almost everyone qualifies and they have to narrow it down somehow.

It's best to just put in the app and consider a call back a win in any case, it's the only way a job search won't drive you insane.


----------



## madddogg

I don't think any sort of retail work is going to be bearable if you have severe SA. This is actually something I can speak from experience in, I applied and got a job at Wendy's last year, it was the first time I ever applied for a job and I got an interview (which I was positive I had bombed but I can at least bull**** my way through in a professional setting).

It was awful, I absolutely hated the job. Honestly I have respect for anybody willing to work a job like that, I had to work the fryers, and of course I'm a bumbling idiot when it comes to completing a task especially when I'm surrounded by people who I'm positive are judging me. Actually on the first day I worked there were two girls who worked the register who were laughing at me because it was my first job and I sucked and they probably thought I was a 15 year old. 

Working the fryer was ****ty, my bosses always yelled at me because I was slow, and my coworkers instantly picked up on my awkwardness. One of them actually started calling me some name, I forget what it was but it was something related to my awkwardness. Eventually they moved me to the register which was even worse, customers treated me like **** regardless just because I was working what they considered a low skill, unrespectable. I eventually just stopped showing up and never even got my last paycheck.


----------



## Just Lurking

Droidsteel said:


> So.... yeh  Still not even managed to get an interview anywhere yet. If Mcdonalds don't even want to see me that what's the point of applying anywhere else...


Did they actively reject you (_"no, we don't want you"_) or was it a passive rejection where they gave you no reply at all?

For jobs like McDonald's, Walmart, etc. (or any job, really), a follow-up phone call can do you wonders.

As has already been mentioned here, most people are qualified enough to be given a shot at these jobs, and they have to weed through applications somehow. Something you can do to make yourself stand out is make a follow-up call to show that you're really interested.


----------



## blueidealist26

They may have just hired employees' friends who came in with resumes. That happens a lot at fast food places. It doesn't mean you're not good enough.


----------



## monotonous

****y job anyway, find your strength and pursue a worthy career


----------



## Kml5111

I got rejected by mcdonalds three times.

Try sales/commission? Those seem easier to get in my experience. Look at what job requires more than four people working in one department. More people working means more chances for openings. Apply to bigger stores.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Mcdonald's isn't exactly the best place to work at... Trust me, you don't want to work there.


----------



## Alone75

I'd cope terribly serving customers at a busy fast food place, or any front line role dealing with people really. I actually sent off an application form for a job at Mcdonald's once though out of desperation, but luckily they ignored it. They probably hired a young pretty female student instead, that's what most retail/fast food places seem to prefer.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

ZeroPoint said:


> They probably hired a young pretty female student instead, that's what most retail/fast food places seem to prefer.


Yeah, it seems that at least 80% of fast food employees are female where I live. A good portion of them are young and attractive too.


----------



## ToughUnderdog

Just stay out of fast food. Go physically walk up to places and write up a resume so you can speak to a manager. Sending in an online application, is like throwing a rock into a vortex.


----------



## Droidsteel

ToughUnderdog said:


> Just stay out of fast food. Go physically walk up to places and write up a resume so you can speak to a manager. Sending in an online application, is like throwing a rock into a vortex.


I used to do that, but everywhere I would go they would tell me to apply online, even if I managed to see the manager they would just say the same thing. At the job centre they keep sending me stuff to apply online to, I don't think people get jobs any other way any more unless they know someone. Actually I think knowing people is how anyone ever gets a job.



monotonous said:


> ****y job anyway, find your strength and pursue a worthy career


Yeh, great... except what kind of 'worthy career' could I possibly start without ever having had a job? All employers want is experience.


----------



## bottleofblues

Kurt Cobain got rejected for a job being a cleaner at a dog house and look where he ended up. McDs would be a **** job anyway, i worked at KFC for a few years and the work is **** and the pay is also. Rejection from jobs sux i know i've had several in a row and its hard not to get disheartened by it, just keep at it.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I got rejected by burger king, Starbucks, Wendy's, taco bell and more. Its really sucks but you just have to keep trying.


----------



## Ironyinivory

hey seriously working at fast food places are in high demand. So really dont beat yourself up about it. A lot of people need to make ends meet. try try again. It doesnt mean you arent good enough. There are probably just a lot of other people who want it too.


----------



## JamesM2

I applied for a job at McDonalds when I was about 19 or so and going through uni - it was the first job I applied for after leaving home. They got me in for a trial morning and I failed. Apparently I was too quiet - I was in the kitchen where you have to yell out to the counter staff when a burger is up, but the counter staff could never hear my "yells". It probably also didn't help that I don't eat at McDonalds so I was completely unfamiliar with the names of all the burgers and what went in each one. It was a bit of a knock to the confidence but eventually I applied for another job somewhere else and got it (and pretty much every one since). You just need to learn not to take a rejection or lack of response to heart. Seek feedback where possible, work on areas that may need improvement, dust yourself off and try again.


----------



## licorice

McDonald's is enjoying a time of great prosperity... a day might come when they'll be hard-pressed to find anyone who'll work there and not spit in the food.


----------



## Kalliber

McDonalds sucks, don't worry


----------



## Caterpillar13

So what!!! I've had some really good jobs, never lasted long in them though, but havnt worked in 3+ years n I applied to McDonalds aswell n got rejection, I joked about it!! Who cares! They prob just thought u would leave as soon as u got something better, or else someone else got the job who had worked in fast food before. Jeeze its nothing personal give yourself a break!!!! Hugs


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I couldnt even get a phone call. Ive tried many retail places and lied to them just to see if i would even get a call. nothing. I think the main reason was because I have little work experience.



Droidsteel said:


> I used to do that, but everywhere I would go they would tell me to apply online, even if I managed to see the manager they would just say the same thing. At the job centre they keep sending me stuff to apply online to, I don't think people get jobs any other way any more unless they know someone. Actually I think knowing people is how anyone ever gets a job.
> 
> Yeh, great... except what kind of 'worthy career' could I possibly start without ever having had a job? *All employers want is experience.*


Yeah that scares me. All the jobs here in my area are nothing but retail and cashiers, sales, etc.


----------



## scarpia

Droidsteel said:


> ... except what kind of 'worthy career' could I possibly start without ever having had a job? All employers want is experience.


 I know - that's the problem I had. I couldn't even get an interview for low paying menial jobs. Until I learned to lie and put down a fake employment history. It was EASY to get jobs then. Problem with that is that sometimes they check it out. These days they have sites like carreerexcuse. They say they provide fake references, but I don't know anyone who has used it. If I was in your spot I would look into it. Or if they charge too much you could find a place that closed down and tell them that is where you worked - then hope they don't track down the people who actually managed the place. If it is a place that closed down far enough back they probably won't be able to.


----------



## JimS90

I've been rejected by McDonalds 3 times. Also KFC and the postal service. They like subservient, spineless idiots with low IQs or desperate fresh off the boat immigrants, because they do what they're told. It's crap work there anyway. Very strict, ridiculously busy high pressure environment and the customers are morons. Have you seen McDonalds on a Saturday night? Seriously...they get the worst of it.

As a principle I don't apply for low down jobs that require filling out large multiple choice questionnaires or psychometric tests anymore because the effort:success ratio just isn't worth it. Also online applications NEVER GET READ. The best tactic is to phone up and talk your way into an interview. I've always had success applying by phone.

I'd recommend working in a small establishment where people are more laid back and friendly.

Chin up :d Keep looking!


----------



## retepe94

HitGirl said:


> Don't listen to people who say Mcdonalds is some low end job, those people are just snobs. I see this type of thing a lot, especially from people who apply at places like walmart.
> 
> Just keep applying and you'll get lucky somewhere. If I could get hired, then anyone can.


Have you seen undercover boss. The ironic thing is that people from high paying jobs, on the show, also usually don't do the so called "low end jobs" as well as the people doing it. Or sometimes mess up on the "low paid job."


----------



## Shadow2009

McDonalds would be an AWFUL place for someone with SA to work. Think about it, you're going to either be out in the front talking to endless lines of impatient and grumpy customers, having to work a complicated cash register system (while the manager is standing over your shoulder watching every move) and there'll be so much noise and fast movement and so much room for mistakes that it could potentially destroy any sort of confidence you have left, or you would be thrown in at the deep end in the back with people yelling at you to make burgers and sort the fries with an overwhelming heat and tons of hungry people waiting for their food. I would never work there in a million years.

You can do better than that.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

I remember my first interview was with McDonalds. I didn't want to apply, but after applying everywhere else, I went as a last resort, and ended up getting rejected.
It was crushing.


----------



## zomgz

I've found that, at least where I live, you have to put in your application (online, in-person, what have you), then follow it up with a phone call. In fact, I think I ended up calling three times before they got the message. If you just put your application in online, they might be simply passing over it. You have to talk to them in person or over the phone and let them know you're really, really interested in a position with them. I don't know if it works 100% of the time, but I think it worked for me. I'm employed, anyway. I had no prior experience either, except at temp jobs.

Don't feel bad about being rejected from McDonalds, even if you are, I've heard that particular job is actually in pretty high demand. With so many applications to look at you have have just been missed.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

I would never work for McDonalds .

Would rather empty kitty litter all day .


----------



## HitGirl

retepe94 said:


> Have you seen undercover boss. The ironic thing is that people from high paying jobs, on the show, also usually don't do the so called "low end jobs" as well as the people doing it. Or sometimes mess up on the "low paid job."


After working in stock for a few weeks, I can see why.

I certainly see why they hire people to do those jobs for them, that's for sure.


----------



## Chil

I got rejected by them, I then got a job at a better company. Keep applying, something will come up.


----------



## mdiada

I was rejected by Walmart. Twice. It's no biggie. It was actually a damn good thing I wasn't hired on because I don't even LIKE Walmart. It was just a a job. Just keep applying. Something will come along.


----------



## Nads

Avoid fast food and retail if possible. I did data entry and IT help desk while I was in school. Do these jobs helped me in the long run. Look for temp agencies in your area.


----------



## jamesjameson

i one applied for a petrol station and they got me in for a work trial i worked for them for 4 hours for free, and the 2 weeks later when i decided to ring them up they told me the managers daughter got the job instead.
count yourself lucky that you only got a rejection and keep on soldiering on, eventualy youl find a place where you can scrape through those akward interviews.


----------



## jacky1256

*Rejection means next good option.*



ToughUnderdog said:


> Just stay out of fast food. Go physically walk up to places and write up a resume so you can speak to a manager. Sending in an online application, is like throwing a rock into a vortex.


great reply bro.I was got rejected one of the reputed company. so I have read one article two days before on this link https://www.caloriecount.com/users/cmod455296640/656353.html .which has motivated me a lot.it means rejection means next good option...............


----------



## regimes

haha, it's okay. everybody's been there. i got rejected from biscuitville, but they hired my mom two months later. but the joke's on them because she only stayed with them for like three days (ha)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I get rejection from everyone


----------

